# Reality set in today and it sucks



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

This weekend I had planned to build my bench for my HO layout but unfortunately reality set in and I am going to have to postpone until we buy our house in 2015. Space at the townhouse we are renting is at a premium and I can't afford to dedicate that to a layout. Needless to say, I was pretty bummed about it today since I have my Athearn Genesis locomotives being delivered on Monday. Of course I've been going nuts on this forum asking questions and researching and will continue to do so. I also plan to join my local model RR club and will take advantage of this time to learn more and gain more advice.

The silver lining is that when we do buy a house, I'll be sure to have a space dedicated to what I want to do and hopefully will be bigger than a 4x8.

Sorry for the baby rant...had to get it off my chest.

Chris


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you have a garage at the townhouse? If so, consider a table setup on lifting cables/pulleys to the overhead space.

Just a thought!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Console yourself with this: if you started something now, you'd just have to rip it apart to move anyway.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

*chants*

Modular!... Modular!... Modular!


----------



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

broox said:


> *chants*
> 
> Modular!... Modular!... Modular!


:laugh::laugh:



tjcruiser said:


> Do you have a garage at the townhouse? If so, consider a table setup on lifting cables/pulleys to the overhead space.
> 
> Just a thought!


No garage unfortunately. It's a really small townhouse compared to what we had before but it's better than renting an apartment that would be even smaller.



CTValleyRR said:


> Console yourself with this: if you started something now, you'd just have to rip it apart to move anyway.


That's exactly what I've been telling myself. I figure this is a good time for me to work on a track plan and figure out what exactly I want to have. Plus joining that club should help as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Burbs said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> That's exactly what I've been telling myself. I figure this is a good time for me to work on a track plan and figure out what exactly I want to have. Plus joining that club should help as well.


You can't really work on a track plan till you know how big your going to build it?
You can size one out like a 5'x9' and then plan for additions to add to it.

I think it is easier to plan one with all the room you can dedicate from the beginning.
Even if you don't lay all the track at once you will know what size your going to do. Who knows what size room your going to have for the layout? 
Buying a house with a basement is nice, but houses where your at don't have many basements on them huh? Attics are nice but get hot.

It seems like everyone adds on to their original layout anyway once they get going anyway.
I think it is better to make it big in the beginning.
What you should really do is go and find the house.

What you could do is make small dioramas to add to the layout when you finally start the table.
Build them up and set them in place, it will satisfy your modeling itch till you get the table.
I will use Dave's build as an example, 








That is Dave's Pattis tea garden, more pictures here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23634

Look through Dave's threads.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=1152479



All Dave's builds are small dioramas built on a piece of wood. A lot will build these and add them onto their layouts. Just cut and drop.

You could make your own to add, I am just using Dave's to show you.
There are other threads here with some great examples of what I am talking about.


----------



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Ed,

Thanks for posting this information, it's amazing. My question is, how do you put these in the layout? I'm not familiar with how dioramas work nor how they can be incorporated into the layout.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Burbs said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Thanks for posting this information, it's amazing. My question is, how do you put these in the layout? I'm not familiar with how dioramas work nor how they can be incorporated into the layout.
> 
> ...


It took me a while to find an example for you.
Here is one, now Dave builds with a heavier base. He does not have a layout so I guess that is why the heavier base on his. All you need is a thinner base.

You build it, just lay it on your layout and fill in around the base. If you use foam board on top of your layout you can just carve it out a little and place what you made on top.

Here is what this guy built, you can see it set down in the spot he chose.


















The finished look, I think he carved out foam board and placed it down, then just blended in the seams.










Building a couple of these would take care of your modeling itch, and when you finally move they are easy to transport.
Then when you start the layout all you have to do is incorporate them on the table.

And...if you ever decide to change your layout all you have to do is dig it up and save the piece.
Just a thought to keep you busy. 

Those are from this thread....the first layout he built he ripped it up and started this one.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7950

I wish he had inserted his pictures to view.
You have to click back and forth to look at them.
A pain in the you know what, he has a lot of pictures.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Waiting to get the layout going is definitely painful, but well worth it. I had a layout at my last house that I had to totally tear down when I moved. It was a sad day, but while looking for my new house I did specify I had to have a layout room. In the end it was well worth it. I now have a room that's on the first floor that is totally dedicated to my layout. Although the room isn't quite as big as I'd wished (I model in O so space is always at a premium), it is big enough.

Good luck in finding the next house! There's no reason to not keep stocking up on all of the goodies while you search.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi. Use the waiting time for planning. Rushing into a build will result in expensive mistakes and shoddy work. A layout is an exercise in paitence. I was in the same situation as you. I got my new house where my layout is 2 and a half years after I started planning. I used the time to plan every inch of the layout and today have no rdgrets. Use the time to look out for those one off bargains and stock them. Good luck for 2015.
H


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

you could do what I did with my O scale, I originally used on the of the sides of my son's old crib and screwed my track right to it, that way when I was done with it, I could put the trains in a box and place the track against the wall, it was great for a short time, but I had to go bigger


----------

